# Mr. Deltalogic hat Geburtstag



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2010)

Hallo Rainer,
ich wünsche dir zu deinem Geburtstag alles gute. 
Auf einen Sonntag ist ja auch nicht schlecht, Kaffee
und Kuchen ist ab einen gewissen alter besser wie Bier 

Gruß helmut


----------



## dalbi (17 Januar 2010)

Hi,

auch von mir, alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:  :sm24:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## MW (17 Januar 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!!


----------



## crash (17 Januar 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
:sm20:


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 Januar 2010)

hallo,
auch von mir alles gute.


----------



## jabba (17 Januar 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:


----------



## Junior (17 Januar 2010)

Alles Gute aus dem hohen Norden!

:sm20:

MfG Günter.


----------



## maxi (17 Januar 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag

:sw16::sw7::sw16::sw7:
:s10::s10::s10::s10::s10::s10::s10::s10::s10::s10::s10::s10::s10::s10:






http://www.smiliepower.de/party_smilies/00003653.gif


----------



## Paule (17 Januar 2010)

Hallo Rainer,

von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag und ein erfolgreiches neues Lebensjahr. 

:sm20:


----------



## kolbendosierer (17 Januar 2010)

Hallo Rainer,

alles GUTE und das sich alle DEINE Wünsche erfüllen!!!!

Robert


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Januar 2010)

Hallo Rainer.

Auch von mir Alles Gute und einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch. 

:s12::sm24:


----------



## Eliza (17 Januar 2010)

Hallo!
Auch von mir Alles Gute und ein gesundes neues Lebensjahr.


----------



## Homer79 (17 Januar 2010)

...ich möchte mich den Glückwünschen meiner Vorredner anschliessen und alles Gute zu Deinem Ehrentag wünschen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Question_mark (17 Januar 2010)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!*

Hallo Rainer,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag mit den besten Wünschen für das neue Lebensjahr.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## gingele (17 Januar 2010)

Den Glückwünschen kann ich mich nur anschließen,


:sm20:


----------



## diabolo150973 (17 Januar 2010)

Ich gratuliere auch ganz herzlich!!!


Alles Gute,

dia


----------



## zotos (17 Januar 2010)

Hallo Rainer,
Du näherst Dich ja der halben Jahrhundert Marke.

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute!


----------



## Kai (17 Januar 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## HaDi (17 Januar 2010)

:sm20:

Alles Gute auch von HaDi


----------



## MSB (17 Januar 2010)

:sm20:

Hallo Rainer,

natürlich auch von mir alles Gute.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Glückwünsche. Das mit dem Bier lass ich sowieso sein (ich trinke bevorzugt Rotwein, außer auf dem Forumstreffen ;-)). Das mit dem Feiern habe ich auch schon hinter mir (deshalb bin ich auch erst jetzt am Computer).
Tja, der letzte Geburtstag mit einer 4 vorne dran, ab dann gehts auf die 100 zu. Aber nachdem ich hier im Forum noch zwei weitere Leute kenne, die dieses Schicksal teilen, bin ich ja in bester Gesellschaft.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Januar 2010)

Hallo Rainer,

ich schliesse mich auch den guten Wünschen an!
Mögen alle deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen und noch ein paar neue hinzukommen

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## jabba (17 Januar 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> ...ich trinke bevorzugt Rotwein, außer auf dem Forumstreffen ;-)). ....
> Aber nachdem ich hier im Forum noch zwei weitere Leute kenne, die dieses Schicksal teilen, bin ich ja in bester Gesellschaft.



Und auch noch Rotweintrinker ... das wird ja immer besser.
Ich trinke einen für Dich mit.


----------



## Pizza (17 Januar 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## PLC-Gundel (17 Januar 2010)

Die besten Wünsche auch von mir

 :sm20:


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Januar 2010)

Hallo Rainer,

auch von mir noch nachträglich nur die besten Wünsche ...
:sm20: und *Alles Gute* .

(jetzt auch letztes Mal U-Fu ?)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Januar 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> (jetzt auch letztes Mal U-Fu ?)


Tja, da geht es mir wie Dir ;-)


----------



## pylades (18 Januar 2010)

Auch von mir nachträglich ein

 :sm20:

Pylades


----------



## RGerlach (18 Januar 2010)

Bin zwar etwas spät ...

auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag.

Vielen Dank für die nützlichen Beiträge.

:sm24:   :sm20:

Ralph


----------



## Cerberus (18 Januar 2010)

Hallo Rainer,

Ich wünsche dir auch nachträglich Alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## marlob (18 Januar 2010)

Hallo Rainer,

auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## bgischel (18 Januar 2010)

...von mir auch nachträglich alles Gute!


----------



## TommyG (18 Januar 2010)

Dito,

Mensch, ahnst du dass dieser Thread mehr Post hat als so mache Partei bei der Wahl?

Alle Jute, bleib gesund...

Greetz, Tom


----------

